# Parrotlet and non stick/teflon?? Quick answers needed please.



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

We have a new non stick baking tray, and even the tin foil says non stick on it. I am very worried about teflon fumes coming off these and seeping through the doors in the flat..especially as shes in the living room which is around the corner of the kitchen. 
My husband does tend to leave things in the oven longer than recommended to cook things. 
He says pans and trays etc we got arnt teflon, even non stick, but ive heard otherwise, and also worried about our new smelly toaster. 
We have the window open in the kitchen but should we open up the room ones too where she is? 
We also keep her tubs of food in the kitchen.

How long should I leave it after cooking before bringing her in, and also do you think the toastes ok to use with her in the next room?

Im also very worried as shes a parrotlet so very tiny.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

The 4000 chemicals produced by the cigarettes you smoke are much more toxic than Teflon. Bear in mind that you'd need a constant temperature of over 300c to melt Teflon and any fumes to come from it.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

There are clear and defined risks associated with non-stick coatings and a birds fragile respiratory system. Birds have died in the past and many have become very sick. Just imaging what it does to our food!

why not check out the parrot society, they have loads of info about these topics and is generally a good society to join anyway.

you can also contact Ann Castro of "the bird school" she is based in Germany but has an English website also. There is also a "bird school" Facebook page. She is VERY clued up on these things.

I think that there are many things that can effect captive birds, household cleaning sprays and deodorants, air fresheners and all sorts like that.

certainly worth more reading.

John,


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

My advice is DO NOT use any non stick pans etc with birds in the house.
I learnt the very hard way last August and had my 17 year old Hahns macaw and my parrotlet die in my hands one after the other. Probably the most traumatic evening of my life so far.
I had used teflon pans for years without any problem, but I sure paid for it, as the did the poor birds.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thankyou all. I don't know what makes of pans, trays etc to use and if I can get then in my local tesco/Asda/morrisons stores. We have been using the non sticks with the kitchen windows open and my parrotlets in the living room. It's a flat so we are limited to how far away to keep her and unsure how long fumes last after cooking. I feel uncomfortable whenever I smell the cooking in the room. But wouldn't it happened already?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Also are all pots, pans and trays etc that are not non stick safe?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that biomass

I think Im just gonna get stainless steel/glass/cast iron things to bake and cook with so I know they're safe. Even though on argos they got roasting tins that say stainless steel and non stick in the description! Won't be getting those! Hope whatever I get won't have anything bad in it that's not stated on the label.


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

Do what I have done, change all your non stick saucepans and trays to ceramic coated ones. That way you will know your little bird is safe. I don't know how long it takes for the fumes from non stick things to vanish, and my daughter is forever forgetting to switch the oven off and cooks everything at a high heat, so it is safer to have ceramic!! My parrots have a door shut between them and the kitchen and we haven't had a problem, but now I don't worry at all


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Dunno anything about parrots but you can get pyrex roasting trays that work great and are a lot more robust than the stainless steel ones.


----------

